# Plumbers are a SNOOTY bunch



## plumbworker (Jan 1, 2009)

you should have just posted in ct what did ya expect coming and signing up to a professional plumbing only forum..:no:


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats a rough bunch.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

bwalley said:


> I signed up over there, I wonder how long I will last.


 
Was this your introduction?
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hi-everyone-4/

Picture looks familiar
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/miles-here-4630/


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

That was totally uncalled for.

Every one who replied in that is a complete azz-hole.

It's not like you were asking any plumbing questions that should have offended their Upper Status Proffesionalism that they portrayed in their actual real life responses.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

mccarty.74 said:


> Grumpy, plbg.com is the place to go. They're not saints but as long as you don't step on toes immediately they're extremely helpful. For whatever reason, they don't take the high and mighty stance, generally, but like I said tread lightly for the first couple of posts.


THANKS much, I am going to head there tmorrow!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

oldfrt said:


> Was this your introduction?
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hi-everyone-4/
> 
> Picture looks familiar



LMAO... 

And he even EDITED that response.... :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

plumbworker said:


> you should have just posted in ct what did ya expect coming and signing up to a professional plumbing only forum..:no:


My reasons for not posting here were already posted there.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

plumbworker said:


> you should have just posted in ct what did ya expect coming and signing up to a professional plumbing only forum..:no:


please with the professional crap they were anything but professional


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

oldfrt said:


> Was this your introduction?
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hi-everyone-4/
> 
> Picture looks familiar
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/miles-here-4630/


That is just ridiculious. That's the kind of thread any real and true professional would have jumped all over spewing good solid advice.


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

bwalley, i'm sure you'll be fine. Just don't ever suggest using a sanitary tee on it's back. Could be a deal breaker. But if you're looking to stir up trouble, suggest the PEX vs. CPVC vs. copper debate. It'll give you a few minutes of worthwhile reading.


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

:clap::clap:
LOL.

A plumber friend of mine, (great guy, not some message board badass) got me on the viega propress. Glad I dont have to deal with guys like that anymore.


----------



## gbryant1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Why does this forum not have a "upper Right Hand corner"?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Tom, all that I can say is WOW! Even the Mod didn't catch on to your question.

That Hydrogen Sulphide and Methane must have long term effects. I'm glad that I exited the utilities business when I did.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Isn't it kind of obvious they had no answers to the question, probably had no clue what you were even talking about.


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike, just need an expert opinion here. What do you guys use for supply runs?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The smallest possible. Always consider the end use, anything more just slows everything (especially hot water) down.


----------



## mccarty.74 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not size, but material.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

What kinda "Rockstar" is he?

Musical or Smokable?


Assfooker that he is!


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

:laughing: I've been over there for years under an alias. :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I get a pm on another forum to this link: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/help-please-4825/

OK, which one of you chuckleheads did this? :laughing: (got shut down fast, huh?)

I've got a _pretty good_ idea who the weasel was...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

framerman said:


> LOL, that was quick J F



I didn't even notice that earlier...wow a lifetime ban  ... probably _no way_ around that one, huh? :shifty:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Grumpy, I must apologize for them. I am a moderator there and they are an argumentative group of people. Sometimes its better to just report the post and let the mods deal with it. I try to get along with everyone and still try to keep peace there as well. Its a hard thing to do. I feel sorry for the mods here as big as this site is. Hopefully its a lot calmer though.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It must be bad if a mod has to be triple packin' :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Uh huh! I told you they were rowdy:laughing:


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

J F said:


> where's the finger smiley when ya need it?


down at the bar having a drink:laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shutting a fellow professional down is one thing but doing it with an ******* attitude is another.

I can't help but think everytime a plumber gets sprayed with rank water or fecal matter he thinks to himself "I wish I stayed in school".


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

...except for when he looks at his bank account.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

In this forum, I see electricians bashing plumbers and plumbers bashing electricians.... while other DIY/HO/Wannabe signing in anonymously... and start bashing both electricians & plumbers causing stir controversies.. LOL :thumbup::laughing::whistling (one said plumbers are stink.. other sayd electrician is suck.. while DIY/HO said they all are stupid!!??)) 

Now, where other professional trades.. would you all please join into our big monster-bash party for fun... purrr-pleazeeee!!! :thumbsup:arty:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> ...except for when he looks at his bank account.


Reminds me of a joke:

Doctor call up a plumber to fix a leaky waterline.

Plumber arrives, fixes the pipe quickly and hands the bill to the doctor.

The doctor reads the total....$1000, shocked the doctor says " a thousand dollars! I don't even charge that much!"

Plumber says "when I was a doctor I didn't charge that much either". :laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I've always liked that one too :thumbsup:. And I've definitely know some good plumbers who were cool as hell, Grumpy just wasn't quite so fortunate on his foray into the forbidden zone...he got all azzes :laughing:


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

In the last 7 days i've paid my plumber $1900 for 3 bathroom remodels. 3 interchanges , 3 sink fixtures w/new valves & water lines, 1 tub/drain fixture, 1 shower drain move.

I think plumbers are a bit high on rates per hrs they actually work but if you find one that shows up on time when needed he's worth it.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

finaltouchfloor said:


> In the last 7 days i've paid my plumber $1900 for 3 bathroom remodels. 3 interchanges , 3 sink fixtures w/new valves & water lines, 1 tub/drain fixture, 1 shower drain move.
> 
> I think plumbers are a bit high on rates per hrs they actually work but if you find one that shows up on time when needed he's worth it.


Sounds like you got a very good price for all that work. I have no idea what, "interchanges, sink fixtures, or a drain fixture" is... and I'm a plumber, LOL. Anywho, the point is, I think you got a very good price from your plumber on all that, but, I'm not sure what all was done.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

finaltouchfloor said:


> In the last 7 days i've paid my plumber $1900 for 3 bathroom remodels. 3 interchanges , 3 sink fixtures w/new valves & water lines, 1 tub/drain fixture, 1 shower drain move.
> 
> I think plumbers are a bit high on rates per hrs they actually work but if you find one that shows up on time when needed he's worth it.


Will he work in NY?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Double-A said:


> Sounds like you got a very good price for all that work. I have no idea what, "interchanges, sink fixtures, or a drain fixture" is... and I'm a plumber, LOL. Anywho, the point is, I think you got a very good price from your plumber on all that, but, I'm not sure what all was done.



What did you think about grumpy's treatment on the pl tlk forum?


----------



## finaltouchfloor (Jul 26, 2009)

Double-A said:


> I have no idea what, "interchanges, sink fixtures, or a drain fixture" is... and I'm a plumber, LOL.


We call the 4-way interchange valve that the controls the hot/cold lever in a shower an " interchange". It might be a regional thing . I guess i should just call it a shower control level? Drain fixture= the new matching drain in a tub or new shower pan.

I'm just a wood/tile layer, thats why i bring in a pro plumber in cause i can't say it right much less install one properly.

You say $1900 is a good deal , but it only took maybe 10 hrs total . i wish i made $190 an hr:sad:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

It only took him that long because he has skill and lots of practice. 

In this state, you must attend school for 4 years, while working full time as an apprentice before you are allowed to sit for the Journeyman's test. Its quite a commitment. If you don't pass, you have to wait 6 months before you can take the test again. There is no other trade in this state with requirements that strict. 

I'd say that 190 an hour for work that efficient was a bargain.

You folks can harp on plumbers all you want, but what I say here can go for any trade. There is nothing so satisfying as watching a skilled tradesman at work.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

J F said:


> I didn't even notice that earlier...wow a lifetime ban  ... probably _no way_ around that one, huh? :shifty:


don't you worry...i got dozens of email addresses, and a few other usernames for you:whistling


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Double-A said:


> It only took him that long because he has skill and lots of practice.
> 
> In this state, you must attend school for 4 years, while working full time as an apprentice before you are allowed to sit for the Journeyman's test. Its quite a commitment. If you don't pass, you have to wait 6 months before you can take the test again. There is no other trade in this state with requirements that strict.
> 
> ...


Wow that's for the whole state not just local requirements, residential and commercial?...Why plumbing and not electrical? 

That class would be a breeze, boring for 4 years, I can teach you everything in 4 words.....sh!t flows down hill:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

WNYcarpenter said:


> sh!t flows down hill:laughing:



But do you not know?????


:laughing:.A _REAL _Plumber can make it flow _UPHILL_!!.:laughing:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Double-A said:


> You folks can harp on plumbers all you want, but what I say here can go for any trade. There is nothing so satisfying as watching a skilled tradesman at work.


I think we're harping on the way grumpy was treated, not how skilled plumbers are. :no:


----------

